# Green River ABC section questions.



## UTMIKE (Nov 25, 2013)

Flows will be dropping starting July 5, by 1000cfs/day till it reaches 2400 cfs. That float is totally doable as an overnighter at low flows, done it many times. You can certainly self shuttle, give yourself about 45 min to get to indian crossing from Dutch John. Try to reserve a camp on rec.gov if u can, otherwise, if its a weekend get to little hole in the AM to sign up for one on the board.


----------



## bcpnick (Jul 16, 2015)

I did it at around 2k CFS last year and you could easily do the A & B to Indian Crossing as a day float at that level so an overnight will be no problem. We launched mid morning and were already to our camp in the B section by about 2:30. If you take time to fish that would stretch it out a lot more.


----------



## Jiggyjay (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info very helpful. So for the fees.. is there a fee to park my car there when I launch and for the 2nd car that I'm taking back to my launch?


----------



## iSki (Oct 11, 2005)

*Green Beta*

Campsites - check out Rec.gov for campsites in B. They are reservable. Or you roll the dice and check the board at the Take out for A/put in for B and see what is available. 

Shuttle - I would think about using one of the guide services in dutch john. You can rig at their shop, have them drive you down to the launch and then your cars are waiting for you at the bottom.


----------



## RivRunner (Mar 1, 2009)

Jiggyjay said:


> Thanks for the info very helpful. So for the fees.. is there a fee to park my car there when I launch and for the 2nd car that I'm taking back to my launch?


Rec fee is $5/day or $15/7 days, or buy two one day passes if your only going to park a car at the dam for two days. There is a USFS check station between the lower and upper parking lots above the A section launch ramp, manned for ~6 hr /day. They will check you for the pass. If you only require one vehicle to launch, just buy a pass for one, if both vehicles are needed to launch, then both vehicles need passes (but only one day for the vehicle being left at Indian Crossing). No passes are required for Indian Crossing takeout. There are 2 ramps at Indian Crossing, one river left above Jarvie ranch, then a second river right just above the bridge. After the shuttle, park your vehicle in the upper lot so at the end of the trip the other vehicle won't need a pass just to pick the car up.

You can buy passes at the USFS check station if it's open, otherwise buy them at Trout Creek Fly shop before you head to the ramp.


----------



## bcpnick (Jul 16, 2015)

If you have an annual national parks/federal lands pass, you don't have to pay the fee. We hired a shuttle in Dutch John and we just left them a set of keys and went and launched. It might be more difficult to have them go down right then when you want to launch. They came later that day and moved it while we were on the river. 

On that note, I left a mostly empty cooler in my trailer with the trailer unlocked. From here I'm doing a lot of assuming, but some asshole opened up the tailgate of my trailer to check the cooler and left the tailgate down. The shuttle company must have just hopped in and started driving because the roll bar on the top of the tailgate looked like it had been dragged down the pavement for a while before they noticed. They didn't say anything and it was easy enough to repaint. My cooler somehow ended up with a bunch of gravel in it out of the deal.


----------



## Jiggyjay (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info.. so those campsites after little hole are all boat in right? Wondering if any of them are accessible by car since we might camp out Friday night and launch Saturday morning.


----------



## bcpnick (Jul 16, 2015)

You can hike into some of them, but you can't drive to any of the river sites.


----------



## UTMIKE (Nov 25, 2013)

some are hikeable via a trail (pretty hot and exposed), but prob not ideal unless you are packed for backpacking. There are plenty of places to camp in the general area, with your vehicle allowing an early launch. That boat ramp can get crazy, so have ur boat rigged and ready to drop in the water when go to the ramp


----------



## Jiggyjay (Dec 29, 2016)

Just finished the trip and had an awesome time! Y'all were right about the put in being crazy in the morning. There were a lot of people and guides trying to launch or getting ready to launch. Ended up getting a shuttle at dutch john resort since it was at least a 45 min drive to Indian crossing from the launch. Turned out Great! Thanks for the info again.


----------



## GreenRiverJunky (May 11, 2018)

You’d have plenty of time to float that in 2 days. I wouldn’t recommend a self shuttle. From the dam to Indian crossing it is about an hour drive. 2 hours round trip.


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

Been a few years since we've done ABC, but heading out there this weekend (Dam to Swallow). What's everyone's top choice for shuttle these days? In the past we've used Trout Creek Flies, but interested to know recent thoughts. Also, might not have a trailer with us, so are any of the shuttle ops letting you rig at their shop and trailering your boat down to reduce the congestion at the ramp? Thanks!


----------



## bcpnick (Jul 16, 2015)

Aknoff said:


> Been a few years since we've done ABC, but heading out there this weekend (Dam to Swallow). What's everyone's top choice for shuttle these days? In the past we've used Trout Creek Flies, but interested to know recent thoughts. Also, might not have a trailer with us, so are any of the shuttle ops letting you rig at their shop and trailering your boat down to reduce the congestion at the ramp? Thanks!


You probably won't be able to float under the bridge right below Indian Crossing at current flows. It's been hovering right under 5k lately and has now gone up to around 7k. And that doesn't include flows from Red Creek. https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=09234500

I'm not sure what the cutoff level is, but it felt plenty tight when I did it under 3k. You could always portage though.


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks. My notes show the same thing re: Taylor Flat Bridge. Planning to portage through Boat Hollow, though it looks like the flow should come back down (at least to ~5K) by later this week.


----------



## GreenRiverJunky (May 11, 2018)

I was down there this last weekend and rafts were able to float under Taylor Flat Bridge at 4800 CFS. Drift boats were needing to portage around the bridge though. The flows go up to 6,700 today but start to go back down tomorrow. They will be back down to 4,700 by the May 31st and I believe will continue to drop down and then maintain steady throughout the rest of the summer.


----------



## GreenRiverJunky (May 11, 2018)

Aknoff said:


> Been a few years since we've done ABC, but heading out there this weekend (Dam to Swallow). What's everyone's top choice for shuttle these days? In the past we've used Trout Creek Flies, but interested to know recent thoughts. Also, might not have a trailer with us, so are any of the shuttle ops letting you rig at their shop and trailering your boat down to reduce the congestion at the ramp? Thanks!


We were out there this last weekend and used a guide company for our shuttles called Western Rivers Flyfisher guides, they were way cheaper than Trout Creek Flies for our Dam to Swinging Bridge Shuttle. It was $90 for an AC. I'm not sure if they have trailers for use though. You could call and ask.


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

Figured I'd follow-up on this to keep information current and helpful. We used Western Rivers Flyfisher Guides for our shuttle and they were GREAT. Ashley in the office was incredibly friendly, they have free ice (!!!), free coffee, all the employees we interacted with were professional, they let us use their 10' trailer for free to rig in their parking lot before heading down to the ramp, and their price is about $30-40 cheaper than anyone else ($90 from Dam to Swallow). I would absolutely recommend these guys. Right in Dutch John. Great experience.

On a related note, we put on Saturday at 4100 CFS. By Sunday flows at the dam were about 3800 CFS. I have the AAA Inflatables flip seat mount on our 14" boat and the seat cleared Taylor Flat bridge by about 10". The slight bounce from the wave underneath was exciting to say the least.

Hope all that helps for future trips.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, Western Rivers Guides is the way to go! Like others mention, superior customer service, free coffee and ice. $40 cheaper that Trout Creek. I cannot say enough great things about them.


----------

